# Fiat ducato



## cliffy38 (May 21, 2012)

I have just returned from a weekend away at Newark. On the way back the red water temperature light lit up. However he water gauge was at about 90 to 94, mid dial to just above. Just wondered if anybody has had a similar issue and could advise what hey think the problem might be. Many thanks


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Are you sure it's a water temp warning and not water in your fuel filter?


----------



## cliffy38 (May 21, 2012)

According to the manual it is water temp. Think it may be an issue with the fans as they don't seem to be starting


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

cliffy38 said:


> According to the manual it is water temp. Think it may be an issue with the fans as they don't seem to be starting


I would not expect the fans to kick in until the temperature is up to 100c or above. You could test by getting the van up to temperature and then leaving it to idle until the fans start up.

I would suspect a faulty temperature sender. Not familiar with where it might be but usually they are near the top of the engine block.

JohnW


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Have you checked the level ? as some of them are a dual purpose light for level and temp.


----------



## cliffy38 (May 21, 2012)

This is a 2000 plate vehicle. checked all the levels and they are OK. this vehicle has 2 fans a small one and a large one. no air con. Allegedly the small one should kick in at about 85 the large one 110. the light on the dash appears to be a warning light as there is a temperature gauge. I am assuming that it was expecting the fan to kick in but it don't think it did. But just booked the vehicle in for its MOT so will let them have a look . The engine didn't overheat and stayed out of the red so looks like it was waiting for something to happen, that never did.


----------



## cliffy38 (May 21, 2012)

Just been told it is probably the temp sender as according to the gauge was at 90 degrees with half a mile. unplugging the sensor killed the temp and the red light on the dash. but please let me know if you have any other ideas as a 2 day wait for a new sender.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

cliffy38 said:


> ...... a 2 day wait for a new sender.


Should be available off the shelf from virtually any Motor Factors. Are you using a Fiat Garage?

JohnW


----------



## cliffy38 (May 21, 2012)

the place I co to is using a fiat dealer as the motorfactor people they use didn't have one.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

have the same problem change 1 no luck now to change the other 1


----------

